

Ask HN: What would you do with almost free bandwidth? - dnsworks

S3is roughly $0.10/GB of xfer right now, which seems like a great price until you start looking at the aggresively priced dedicated server providers who range from $0.0098 to $0.049 per GB of xfer.  10tb.com, for example, arbitrages SoftLayer's bandwidth pooling options in order to include 10TB/month of transfer with each server they rent out.<p>So if you could deliver 10,000GB for $100/month, how would you try and make money off of it?
======
wmf
I thought about creating a redneck CDN using some unmetered servers for the
base load and 10TB servers for peak load. You might call it arbitraging the
arbitrageurs.

~~~
mahmud
Anyone know of good CDNs or at least good dedicated hosts with servers located
in the Middle-East and Africa?

I need something within KSA, UAE, Jordan, Egypt and Kenya.

Also, pointers on how to evaluate CDNs and hosts; performance snooping on
other people's networks is a blackbox to me, no idea how, other than ping
times and traceroute.

~~~
wmf
<http://www.keynote.com/products/web_performance/index.html> is the big name
in performance evaluation; has anyone tried them? I get the impression it's
expensive.

~~~
dnsworks
Gomez might also be interesting to talk to. They have hundreds of browsers
with their performance plugin that does remote end-user equivalent testing ..
Of course having used Gomez's monitoring services, I'm unimpressed with their
understanding of "Software As A Service" and their aggressive sales
representatives.

